# Mobile Home Sharks



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

High quality Shark installation...:whistling2:
I love the Tupperware lid being used to secure the shower head.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I invite you over for dinner and this is how you thanks me? By posting pics of my tub and shower? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What's wrong with it....

Looks good from my house.... :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

At least they left you an access door...:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Them sharkbite ball valves probably cost more than the tub valve. :blink:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to Oklahoma


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Had to buy one of those mobile home tub valves at a hardware store in Kingston, OK. $45.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Had to buy one of those mobile home tub valves at a hardware store in Kingston, OK. $45.


We have a great one in Muskogee they have a awesome selection of cheap plastic crap its the only place I could find a faucet for a mobile home garden tub.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, sometimes that's the best you can do on a wall that is only 1-1/2" thick.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you try the Mobile Mart on Shields just south of 240? Never been in it, but it's a pretty good sized building that may have what your looking for.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It was a Sunday morning at Texoma. Legget's (Mobile Mart) would have been the place to go but I was too far away.


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

The piping does compliment the electrical wire splice in the photo!:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That looks like a tupperware lid with a hole cut in it taped on the backside where the shower arm goes through...:blink:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Airgap said:


> That looks like a tupperware lid with a hole cut in it taped on the backside where the shower arm goes through...:blink:





plbgbiz said:


> High quality Shark installation...:whistling2:
> I love the Tupperware lid being used to secure the shower head.


It is..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> It is..


You can't prove that! Oh wait.... :laughing:

Hey Chad, I hope you don't mind that I posted a pic from the last time we hung out as my avatar... Cool?
:laughing:
:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

U666A said:


> You can't prove that! Oh wait.... :laughing:
> 
> Hey Chad, I hope you don't mind that I posted a pic from the last time we hung out as my avatar... Cool?
> :laughing:
> :laughing: :laughing:


Where's that dam ban button when I need it!


----------

